# Brush delimma



## ParryOtter (Jun 24, 2012)

I have always had Agnes professionally groomed, but I would like to learn to do it myself. I have some Andis clippers and other accessories on the way, but I am struggling with simply getting combs through her coat. It is extremely thick and coarse, and even though she is cut at a short-medium length, it is always an ordeal to brush her. 

I am using two different slicker brushes, a metal comb, a dematting rake, and assorted human brushes.  Despite regular brushing (and a hefty supply of treats), she squirms and is upset by the slightest pull. Unfortunately, her hair seems to tangle on a daily basis so pulling is inevitable. Am I using the brushes incorrectly somehow? I gently go with the growth of hair and try to grasp between the hair and her skin to lessen any pain. I bathe her regularly but not too often to strip her coat, and I use conditioner. She especially can't stand the slicker, and I can hardly get it into her hair, much less through the undercoat. 

Meanwhile, every trip into the lake, out in the woods, etc. brings her back with an even more difficult coat full of surprises. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

If you look under cockapoo grooming Julia at jukee doodles has videos on how to groom your cockapoo, really helpful and interesting, definitely worth watching x

It's the second thread down xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

How old is Agnes? Everybody has different experiences with their dogs coats as they vary so much. Izzy ia an American and she is quite poodle like, her fur is thick and curly and mats very easily. I tried many combs and brushes, different shampoos, conditioners and products to stop matting. Every time she was groomed she came back almost shaved because the groomer said she couldn't get the comb through easily and therefore would not be able to get the clippers through. So I took the recommendations from people on here who had been to the Merrist Wood course and bought my own equipment. I now clip and scissor Izzy every two weeks keeping her fur to 1 inch long. She now always has fur and I never have mats. I use a comb as Izzy also hates the wire brushes and behaves as if they hurt her! Good luck.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I use a coarse Karlie comb, which is great, and is the only thing that will easily get through Biscuit's fur. I also have a Les Pooches red matt buster but only use this on matts as I find it too hard to use as a general brush as his fur is too thick. I can't find any brushes that work either! I've posted the line if you're interested in the comb as it's very good value. 

http://www.groomers-online.com/search.php?xSearch=karlie+comb&x=0&y=0


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We've also just got the Andis clippers which are great! Definitely look at some of the online tutorials, such as Jukee Doodles, as they are very helpful. We aim to keep on top of his coat regularly. The only problem is that one product leads to another and I now really need a grooming table to keep him in position! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty has very 'thick ''difficult ''fur too.... she hates any kind of scratchy slicker (Les pooches etc..) but does tolerate the ball pin brushes/slickers a bit better....may be worth a try if you haven't already. A grooming table is a must and a definite for a wriggly poo!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you tried bathing Agnes first. Since I swapped to Pet Head Shampoo and the Conditioner in the Yellow bottle, life is so much easier. The conditioner needs to stay on for a few minutes, during which time I massage it through, then rinse it off. Once Agnes is dry the brushes and combs, which are the same as I use, work through the fur much better. If I come across a matt, it will need snipping out.

I also find working slowly, working my way into the fur from tip to base more tolerable for them.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

The Pet Head detangling Spray works wonders too (round orange bottle) and makes combing that much faster.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Keep 'em short!*

I have two Cockapoos, Alvin and Simon. Both of them are clipped short except for their faces and Alvin's tail. 

Alvin's part Bichon, so he has cotton candy hair. His tail matts easily and requires brushing and combing frequently. I use Cowboy Magic to de-tangle his tail.










Simon's coat is very thick and curly and the short body cut works nicely. His problem area is his ears. The area behind his ears matts even with frequent brushing. Again, the Cowboy Magic works wonders!

I noticed that lots of Cockapoo owners on this forum keep their dogs' hair quite long. It's a struggle with Alvin's tail and Simon's ears (his tail is docked). How do you keep them groomed?


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

I was informed by Thatcher's previous owner that he is allergic to most pet shampoos (go figure) and given express instructions to use Johnson and Johnson's baby shampoo. So thorough washing with classic J&J every two weeks has been are routine (We live between two lakes and the ocean so sand & muck are true issues.). 

After he is rinsed off and still dripping wet, I take a small separating comb to the hair around his eyes, ears and mouth. In this manner, I am able to find mats or would-be-mats and remove them before he is confident enough to jump from the tub. 

Next, dry him with his towel and them zip him up in an old hoodie. 

It sounds mad. Yet, this hoodie keeps him from the chill of the room, catches excess water and allows me to blow dry sections of his hair while brushing him out with a medium sized flat boars-hair brush. This brush (wooden handle, natural boars hair) is the only one that I have found which does not put him off. It is also the only one that has been helpful in brushing through his curls and alleviate mats. 

Again, I brush him while his hair is wet and blow-dry sections after each bath or run through the rain (This is about every other day in the Summers of Florida).
This has kept the matted hair at bay even when he is truly in need of a haircut. . . like today. 

Perhaps an old hoodie would help keep your wiggly friend secure enough to work on sections of hair as well? At least, a try wouldn't add an expense to your doggy budget. 

Best wishes in finding the solution that works best for you.

Kate


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I went on the one day grooming course and its sounds so basic but you start brushing at the bottom of the legs and work up the leg and start at the tail end and work towards the head instead of starting on the shoulders and working down, that way you brush over the hair that has already been brushed and you are not trying to pull the brush through loads of matted hair. I start with a fairly wide toothed brush to get the hair laying in the same direction, a plastic brush my daughters had when little works well, and then I use a Les pouches brush (slicker that the head bends / gives so not putting as much strain on the hair) then go to a wide tooth comb and a finer tooth comb. make sure you are getting to the base of the hair, if there are mats that will not come out a little pair of scissors and cut it out is kinder than lots of pulling.


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 1, 2012)

lllllllkkkkkk


----------

